# SPS Neuling sucht Übungsaufgaben zum nachbasteln



## AgnostikJoe (28 Juni 2010)

Guten Tag liebes Simatec -Forum,

ich möchte mich interessehalber mit der SPS Programmierung unter Siemens Simatic S7 beschäftigen. Ich habe die Liteversion von Simatic S7 und denke die sollte erstmal ausreichen für die ersten Schritte. Kenntnisse der Grundlagen sind vorhanden, Schaltalgebra etc. - ich schaue also nicht ganz wie ein Schwein ins Uhrwerk. Ich habe leider keinerlei Literatur und möchte auf diesem Wege nachfragen ob hier jemand ein paar Aufgaben incl. Lösung zum Nachbauen hat bzw. mir sagen kann wo ich fündig werde. Am besten irgendwelche Standardaufgaben die jeder am Anfang mal gemacht hat bevor er dann richtig gut wurde! Je einfacher die Aufgabenstellung zum Anfang umso besser findet man sich in die neue Problematik rein, so meine Meinung. Ich bedanke mich schonmal für die hoffentlich zahlreichen Empfehlungen 


   mfG, Euer AgnostikJoe

PS

Sollte dieser Post hier an der falschen Stelle erscheinen bitte ich um Verschiebung an den rechten Platz. Danke.


----------



## centipede (28 Juni 2010)

Schau mal hier rein.

http://www.automation.siemens.com/M...GEN/AUSBILDUNGSUNTERLAGEN/Seiten/Default.aspx


----------



## AgnostikJoe (29 Juni 2010)

Auf jeden Fall ordentlich was zum nachlesen. Werd mich da erstmal auf die Startmodule beschränken. Allerdings vermisse ich die kleinen Übungen bei denen man schnell mal ein kleines Erfolgserlebnis bekommt. Kann aber auch sein daß ich bei weitem noch nicht alles durchstöbert habe auf der Siemens  -Seite.

   Dank Dir auf jeden Fall erstmal, bis bald


----------



## The Big B. (29 Juni 2010)

Übungsaufgaben gibts auch bei 

http://www.hillebrand-elektrotechnik.de/html/SPS/Ubungen_SPS/ubungen_sps.html

Allerdings ohne Lösungsvorschlag


----------



## Sven Rothenpieler (30 Juni 2010)

Ich empfehle auf jeden Fall das hier

http://www.amazon.de/STEP-7-Crashkurs-Matthias-Habermann/dp/3800728559

ist mit 60 Tage Testversion der SoftSPS "WinSPS-S7", "WinSPS-S5", WinPLC Analyzer,...

dort sind sowohl Wiederholungsfragen zu den einzelnen Kapiteln sowie kleine Übungsaufgaben enthalten...


----------



## saustift (30 Juni 2010)

hi, da ich gerade in der ausbildung im 1. lehrjahr bin beschäftige ich mich fast ausschließlich mit sich stets steigernden übungsaufgaben, wenn du mir deine email per pm schickst kann ich dir ja mal meinen aufgaben ordner zu kommen lassen. Die sind allerdings alle ohne Lösung

grüße


----------



## Pierre_SPS (26 Juli 2010)

@saustfit 
an diesen Aufgaben wäre ich auch interessiert.


----------



## Beogradjanin (23 September 2010)

Ich ebenso. Könntest du die auf einen Server hochladen? Rapidshare oder sonstiges?


----------



## Inflames (23 September 2010)

Im Zweifelsfalle einfach mal das "Getting Started" durchackern da wird erstmal alles von Anfang an beschrieben.
Da ich das selber nie genutzt habe kann ich dir leider auch nicht sagen inwiefern das hilfreich sein könnte.
Aber unsere Azubis die wir zZ da haben meinten es hilft schon ne Menge wenn man vorher noch nie wirklich was mit SPS zu tun hatte


----------



## duy (23 September 2010)

In der Handwerkkammer sind so Übungsaufgaben:

Ihr habt eine Kreuzung mit 4 Verkehrsampeln dazu 4 für Fußgänger macht mal.Dann musst selber nachdenken Block nehmen wie kannst das machen dann probierst und probierst.  Nur da musst schon bisschen im programmieren drin sein. 

Bei mir war es so meine Lösung funktionierte schon nur wenn du dann den Guru sein siehst dann fässt du dir an Kopf und denkst OH MANN!!! xD


----------



## Mertin (23 September 2010)

http://http://www.hillebrand-elektrotechnik.de/html/SPS/Ubungen_SPS/ubungen_sps.html


----------



## Beogradjanin (24 September 2010)

@Mertin:

der Link ist schon auf der ersten Seite aufgelistet. Schön wären Übungen mit Lösungen, da man als Anfänger nicht nachvollziehen kann, ob man richtig gearbeitet hat, oder nicht.


----------

